# Layla from Adelaide, Australia



## stevenjj (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Layla, our Vizsla who is about 5 months old now (although these pics are from a couple of weeks ago). We're from Adelaide, Australia and there aren't too many Vs around so she always gets so much attention wherever she goes!


Layla on the Couch by steven_jj, on Flickr


Looking Up by steven_jj, on Flickr


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Also, lovely pictures. I can never get Jasper to sit so still for pictures--he thinks the camera is the niftiest toy, so if I bring it out he immediately comes over to investigate it. Also, I could probably use a nicer camera.

I love how smart Vizslas can look! She looks like she's trying to tell you something in that 2nd picture.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Layla is SO pretty... I can see why she is such an attention-getter!! Get used to that. 8)


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

She's Gorgeous!


----------



## stevenjj (Jul 25, 2011)

redrover said:


> What a beautiful girl! Also, lovely pictures. I can never get Jasper to sit so still for pictures--he thinks the camera is the niftiest toy, so if I bring it out he immediately comes over to investigate it. Also, I could probably use a nicer camera.
> 
> I love how smart Vizslas can look! She looks like she's trying to tell you something in that 2nd picture.


I find it hard to get Layla to stay still for the camera too, she is just so inquisitive and always comes running over to check out what the black thing that I am holding and pointing at her is  I've had to get her comfortable with the camera by giving her treats, especially if I am using flash as she doesn't like the flash much but she is getting better.

In the 2nd photo she is probably trying to tell me to hurry up and finish taking photos and give her some treats and play with her


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree, I live in Melbourne and my V always gets loads of attention when out and about. But, If I get one more person ask if it is a Rodhesian Ridgeback............


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I agree, I live in Melbourne and my V always gets loads of attention when out and about. But, If I get one more person ask if it is a Rhodesian Ridgeback............


Layla is a good looking Vizsla. 50/50 chance if she grows up big an healthy, you will have people argue with you that you have a Rhodesian Ridgeback or for those who are color blind, a Weimaraner.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

is that a Weimaraner.people just dont have a clue.i cant believe how many times i have been asked that question.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

One time a guy said to me, "Is that one of those Hungarians?"

HA-Ha-ha!! He probably didn't know how to pronounce 'Vizsla" and so he just turned the adjective into a noun. You see a lot of that these days.


----------

